# Joplin von Eichenluft 6 months



## Xeph

Mahler is now 6 months old. Thoughts?

Lots of things I am liking, other things I am not. Feedback is always good.










So you can see his head


----------



## robk

Well, I think Joplin is a great looking dog! I like his nice straight top line. His frame is light, reminds me a lot of my own dog in that area. Nice straight ears and a good friendly expression. His feet look nice to me as well. The more I look at him, the more he reminds me of my own dog. (except the top line. Yours looks better)


----------



## Xeph

You're the first person to call his frame light xD Mahler's size and weight can be very deceiving upon first glance. He weighs 60.4 lbs as of yesterday!

He does have nice feet, thank you  I'd like a deeper turn of stifle and a much longer croup, but very much like his bone, head, and expression. He also has a very nice tailset


----------



## wildo

I'll give it a go- I haven't done this in a while. Mostly, I wanted to comment because I really like the dog's front! Seems nicely balanced. Nice feet, nice pasterns that are at a good angle- should be great shock absorbers, nice shoulder angle. I think the humerus could be a bit longer- just a bit, but the overall shoulder angle is very good. I really like this dog's front!

The withers are flat but the top line is very nice. I think the length of loin may be just a bit long. The croup is nice- good angle and ok length though I think it could be a bit longer.

I do think the dog is lacking in secondary sex characteristics. I think the head could stand to be a bit bigger/blocker (even though I don't prefer _very_ blocky heads).

Overall, I think he's a very nice looking dog.

[EDIT]- Maybe I missed that he's only 6 months old. Perhaps his head will fill in with age.


----------



## Xeph

Interesting thoughts  I think he looks very male, myself, but he does have a headstyle that people aren't used to. His stop is not terribly deep, and I would like slightly more, but his head is what the standard calls for (wedge shaped, as opposed to square, which people are getting used to). I definitely don't want a bigger head myself (I think it tends towards a bit ridiculous right now).

I can definitely see how one would think he looked a bit more feminine due to that.

ETA:


> Maybe I missed that he's only 6 months old. Perhaps his head will fill in with age.


Maybe a bit. He has his mother's head, which I don't like. I prefer the head of his half siblings. However, when we are talking aesthetics vs correctness, though Mahler's head isn't my personal aesthetic preference, it is the more correct head.


----------



## wildo

Jackie- I looked at his pedigree, but I don't know enough to make anything of it. Is this a mix of working lines and show lines?

I felt he had a body like a working line dog. I'm not sure his hock angle, but I didn't comment on that because I don't feel educated enough about it. But overall, I thought he looked balanced like a working line, but his head seemed more ASL to me. And I know you are more of an ASL breeder (I thought). So that's why I ask... Simple curiosity, nothing else.


----------



## Xeph

> Is this a mix of working lines and show lines?


Nope. 100% working lines. Bred by Molly Graf of Eichenluft.

Bandit Wolfsheim x Sabre Eichenluft. The head may seem ASL because he lacks stop (as I said, he does need more), but the breadth is there, as well as strong underjaw and muzzle. Muzzle is a tad long. I can definitely see how you get that impression.

I appreciate the critique, and you've definitely been learning. I do like to have dialogue about the critiques rather than just say "Thank you!" I think it's an important part of learning and evaluating.


----------



## Lucy Dog

Definitely no ASL's in that pedigree.


----------



## vom Eisenherz

He's 6mos. old for cryin' out loud.  His head will fill out fine. Is it the style that stops traffic? No. Never will be. But it's a nice enough head and it's a tad early to say he lacks secondary sex characteristics.


----------



## Xeph

> Is it the style that stops traffic? No. Never will be. But it's a nice enough head and it's a tad early to say he lacks secondary sex characteristics.


Thank you  The heads that heads that "stop traffic" are often incorrect, I've noticed. Mahler's biggest fault with his head is his lack of stop, but too many GSDs these days have square heads.

While this may be aesthetically pleasing, the GSD should have a wedged head, not a blocky square one.

ETA: 
Have a Mahler and a Mogwai


----------



## vom Eisenherz

His muzzle is a tad long for lack of stop, but as you said, it's not incorrect. I was more talking about width, but he's young. Show me a pic from the front in another 6 mos. and then another year after that. I suspect he will even out and everything will fall into place just fine.  Honestly, some dogs with "coarser" features end up being the really fantastic-looking ones at maturity.


----------



## Freestep

I think he looks quite nice, for 6 months old! His head does seem a bit "muzzle-heavy" at this stage, but with growth and maturity it will all grow into proportion. I like his expression, looks calm and confident. What is his temperament/personality like?


----------



## Xeph

> What is his temperament/personality like?


Absolutely to die for  He is more introverted than Strauss, already very aloof with strangers. He is not a kissy puppy.

He desires affection, but not physical affection so much as praise.

I have found it interesting that my handler hard dog (Strauss) is so overtly affectionate with me, and my handler sensitive dog (Mahler) really does not openly ask for affection.

Mahler is very happy to come and lay next to me, and he doesn't protest to me petting him or moving him about if I need to, but it is very clear that physical praise is not high on his list of enjoyments. He tolerates it, but does not thrive on it.

He is very clear headed and has a rather intense amount of focus for his age. We have just started our public access training, and I can already take him through Walmart, and, in general, do not need to worry about him being interested in other people. Yes, he will still look if somebody talks to him. He's a baby. But the moment I ask him to refocus on me, he's right there.

He sits quietly in line and doesn't fuss. He is only slightly more thoughtful than Strauss. He is right on that line of 'thinker' and "let's just try it and see what happens". He is highly watchful, and definitely loves to retrieve objects.

Strangely enough, his absolute favorite thing to carry....is the dog brush.


----------



## Xeph

New pictures of Mahler!

He is just six days shy of 7.5 months  These pics were taken today.


----------



## KristiM

I am by no means an expert but I really like him. I think he has a very nice front, good topline and a nice croup. I think he has nice feet and pasterns as well. He looks nicely balanced and athletic, especially for his age. His head looks a lot like my dog's head at that age (all nose and ears) my boy's head filled out quite nicely and is now very masculine, I get compliments on his "magnificent" head all the time. I think your boy's head will fill out quite similar.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1

No expert on confirmation, but Im a huge fan of this dogs build it just look "right" if that makes any sense. Rangy but muscular everything in perfect proportion to my eye his bone not to heavy not to light. He looks very athletic, serious and masculine. Only thing I dont like so much is the muzzle but like others say he may grow into it. If I saw him for sale I'd def pull out the wallet congrats on the beautiful animal.


----------



## Xeph

Yes, he's just a baby, and is ALL legs right now, so ridiculous, lol. He'll grow into that head...and everything else xD

Thanks for the compliments!

Here's a pic of him with his dad!









And a pic from July of him next to his future harness


----------



## Caragirl

I can't critique, but he looks a lot like my 4 month old, albeit larger. I think he is handsome!


----------



## lorihd

look how handsome he looks next to his future harness, and of course his sire is no slouch either


----------



## Xeph

Mahler will be 8 months in 3 days.

He still needs a rear, but there's still a lot of growing to be done, lol


----------



## msvette2u

His forehead looks like it lost that "bump" thing he had going on 
Amazing changes, he's a very handsome boy!


----------



## Freestep

Oh, he's going through the adolescent gangles!  His head is starting to fill out a bit, and I'm no expert, but I see a lot of potential looming.


----------



## Xeph

The ganglies is an understatement! LOL! He's like a sable spider monkey right now 

Went to the vet today, and he actually lost a couple pounds. Dropped down to 78. That said, 8 year old Strauss was weighed today as well, and topped out at 89 pounds. For the 8 month old to only be 11 pounds behind him is mind boggling to me x.x


----------



## Xeph

Mahler turned 9 months old on the 24th  We got new pictures


----------



## Gregc

I think he's a beautieful dog.


----------



## Courtney

I know Molly is happy with him!

I think he will grow into a fine powerhouse


----------



## Xeph

He needs to settle some. Hoping he'll mellow out. Powerhouse definitely isn't what I need


----------



## Xeph

Got cut off and then the website went "phbbt" for me!

We're going to do more manners training this week, see where we're at


----------

